
Health Tech: Let's Create A Health Passport? - matthewjames
https://medium.com/@matthewjamesr/health-tech-medical-passport-67f957bf5a39
======
DanBC
Title should really mention "health passports".

~~~
matthewjames
Thanks, updated ;).

